# Jacket Review: Arc'Terxy Atom SV



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*Jacket Review: Arc'Teryx Atom SV*

This winter I added an Arc'Teryx Atom SV to my stable of cold weather gear and it has become my default for riding in weather colder than 10 degrees. The cut is trim but not constricting and the arms are long enough to not gap or ride up on the bike.

For me this jacket is drastic overkill over about 10 degrees. I can wear it for riding at 15 with just a wool t-shirt under it and be warm. For perspective I've worn it down to -15 (-29 windchill) with just a wool t-shirt and mid weight long sleeve on and my core was perfectly warm. 

Windproofing is fantastic, the shell completely blocks the wind. Breathability is not great. The front zip is your only option for venting. It doesn't have pit zips which is fin in my book. The synthetic insulation is super warm even after taking a lot of sweat, so this makes breathability less of an issue for warmth. 

The other details are good. I appreciate that it does not have a waterproof zipper, this is great. There is no exterior chest pocket which is where I usually keep my phone, but it's not a huge deal. It does have an interior chest pocket. I generally roll up the hood, but it is nice for off bike use.

For cold weather, real cold weather, this jacket rocks. If you're winter commuting a northern climate check it out. What do other folks wear for really cold riding?


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

Celsius or Fahrenheit?


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Fahrenheit.


----------



## Bozworth (Nov 23, 2011)

review without picture(s) (even just stock pics) = yawn.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Bozworth said:


> review without picture(s) (even just stock pics) = yawn.


Care to post something useful then and show us all how it's done?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Scott B said:


> Care to post something useful then and show us all how it's done?


a post about a yawn without a photo (even a stock picture) of a yawn = useless


----------

